

Singular: Reimagining AngularJS in Java - cromwellian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdPP3ldo1ww

======
cromwellian
Daniel Kurka's talk from GWT.create 2015 on Singular, an Angular-like
framework for Java.

Singular leverages GWT to generate Web applications, but it can also generate
native Android applications (that do not use Web Views or Javascript), as well
as iOS applications via j2objc.

It's a Java annotation processor based system that provides platform neutral
and template-syntax neutral two-way data-binding.

------
jojule
Presentation video from GWT.create where Daniel announced Singular:
[http://gwtcreate.com/videos/index.html#singular](http://gwtcreate.com/videos/index.html#singular)

------
jojule
Slides from Daniels presentation: [http://www.daniel-
kurka.de/talks/gwtcreate15/singular.pdf](http://www.daniel-
kurka.de/talks/gwtcreate15/singular.pdf)

------
roosmaa
I take it there is no official project page yet?

~~~
michaelvogt
We're working on it. Should come up soon.

------
grizzles
Did Inbox use this framework or JsInterop?

~~~
cromwellian
No, this was created by Daniel after Inbox already existed.

